# Cockatiel Essay



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi! We had to do an essay in computers on your favorite thing and I did it on cockatiels! Here is what I wrote and I hope I did everything right!

My favorite bird is a cockatiel. Cockatiels are very, smart and popular birds, and good companions. Cockatiels are at leased a little bit bigger than parakeets but not by much. They originated from Australia, and now they are pet birds all over the world. Cockatiels have beautiful orange cheeks, and a bright yellow crest.	
Cockatiels are very easy to take care of. All they require to live and stay happy is to have seed, pellets, millet spray, and fruits and veggie tables. They need to have a cage big enough for them to move around in and spread their wings. Cockatiels do need lots of attention.
Cockatiels love toys for they can chew on and play with. It is a good idea to get cuttlebone too. Cuttlebone is a white oval that you hang in the cage. The bird will eat it, and it is very good because it is filled with calcium and minerals for your cockatiel. A male cockatiel is usually more vocal then the female. I love my cockatiel, Daisy and she is a big part of my life.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

It only had to be 3 paragraphs.


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice! 

It's a lot easier to write when the topic is something you know and love, isn't it?


----------



## Puppydog (Oct 13, 2011)

Did you run a spell check on it? That should help you pick up on spelling AND grammar. It is how I improved my spelling.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

jeme said:


> Nice!
> 
> It's a lot easier to write when the topic is something you know and love, isn't it?


Can I write my dissertation on 'tiels?


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

enigma731 said:


> Can I write my dissertation on 'tiels?


Sure! Why not? What's your subject? I'm sure there is a way we can make it fit!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

jeme said:


> Sure! Why not? What's your subject? I'm sure there is a way we can make it fit!


LOL, I doubt it. My program is medical neuropsychology. 

I can just picture it, though. "Efficacy of Cockatiel Ownership, a Novel Intervention for All Nervous System Dysfunction Ever." I'd totally win a Nobel prize for that, right?


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

enigma731 said:


> LOL, I doubt it. My program is medical neuropsychology.
> 
> I can just picture it, though. "Efficacy of Cockatiel Ownership, a Novel Intervention for All Nervous System Dysfunction Ever." I'd totally win a Nobel prize for that, right?


Actually, let me make a suggestion for you to tweak the title that will be a sure-win with the Nobel prize: "Cockatiel Ownership, a Novel CAUSE for All Nervous System Dysfunction Ever".


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

jeme said:


> Nice!
> 
> It's a lot easier to write when the topic is something you know and love, isn't it?


Ya! It was so darn easy and I actually enjoyed it! I wish i could of typed 5 pages instead of 3 paragraph! I hope I get an A+ on it!


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Great essay morla  I hope you do get an A+ ! But one thing i noticed is the colors you mentioned, perhaps you could say "they often have bright red/orange cheeks and bright yellow crest, but there are many mutations to the cockatiel family!" 
That's the only thing, otherwise fabulous essay morla great job!


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Annie said:


> Actually, let me make a suggestion for you to tweak the title that will be a sure-win with the Nobel prize: "Cockatiel Ownership, a Novel CAUSE for All Nervous System Dysfunction Ever".


Hahaha, I like that Annie!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

mellowyellow said:


> Great essay morla  I hope you do get an A+ ! But one thing i noticed is the colors you mentioned, perhaps you could say "they often have bright red/orange cheeks and bright yellow crest, but there are many mutations to the cockatiel family!"
> That's the only thing, otherwise fabulous essay morla great job!


Thanks mellowyellow!


----------



## Puppydog (Oct 13, 2011)

Annie said:


> Actually, let me make a suggestion for you to tweak the title that will be a sure-win with the Nobel prize: "Cockatiel Ownership, a Novel CAUSE for All Nervous System Dysfunction Ever".


This made my day! LOL


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Puppydog said:


> This made my day! LOL


Me too! LOL!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats great


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

